# January delivery question



## Chalky White (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi,

I ordered an X3 about two weeks ago. My wife and I are thinking about taking the train from ATL to Greenville so that we can ride back together. Has anyone done this? If so, what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I assume you're planning to do PCD? A couple from DC rode the train to Greenville and did PCD. They posted a report in this forum. I forget who picked them up at the train station....maybe the Marriott. You can search "train" in this forum and see if you can find their report.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Here you go....
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=354043&highlight=train


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

hamajicky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered an X3 about two weeks ago. My wife and I are thinking about taking the train from ATL to Greenville so that we can ride back together. Has anyone done this? If so, what are your thoughts on that?


By all means do it! Airfare ATL to Greenville is prohibitive and a one way car rental is around $180. Train tickets are cheap.

I've lived in Atlanta for 45 years and had never taken the train from Brookwood Station anywhere until my last October PDC.

Only one Amtrack passenger train a day, it leaves Atlanta Brookwood Station about 8:20 PM arrives Greenville around 11:20 PM. The Marriott shuttle is happy to pick up you up in a new X5 at that time. (uh .... you do miss dinner at the Marriott)

Comfortable seating, walk up to the dining car, a real slice of life .... kinda like serving on jury duty.

Just need a friend to drop you at Brookwood Station as there is no parking and no MARTA access:dunno:


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I could walk there faster from Chicago...34 hours. Geeez.


----------



## Chalky White (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I wish the train arrived a few hours earlier; that would be a no brainer. I guess we'll just end up driving there and taking two cars back.


----------

